# XYSTICHROMIS SP. KYOGA FLAME BACK?



## CatWhat (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey just wondering if someone could share some expirence and info about these fish. I have been looking a good bit but can't find too much on them. Like breeding, minimum tank size , just general stuff like preferred food etc... Thanks for the help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/x ... meback.php


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

There are several recent discussions on them here in this forum. Seems to be alot of interest in them lately (me included).


----------



## CatWhat (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link. So from what I have read so far it seems they perfer open areas more so then a lot of rock work around. So I am assuming the the ratios should be around 1 male to 3-4 females. Any ideas for stocking levels?


----------



## CatWhat (Dec 13, 2011)

I placed an order for 15 Flamebacks today. I plan to get the large group and slowly remove any troublemakers overtime if there are any. Pics to come.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Yu can house 5 of them in a 50 g tank.
xris


----------



## CatWhat (Dec 13, 2011)

They are all doing fine so far. Eating flakes and they don't don't seem to be shy at all. Come right up to the glass when I come in.


----------

